# Mind your Head........



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

.
The stunning night sky and July heat made it impossible to sleep so some of our clients were chatting while watching a slow kettle boil over a small "token" campfire. We [Desert Detours Team] were there providing vehicle and staff support/logistics for a third party none-motorhome group in Southern Morocco.

At first it started as a low murmur, increasing to a thunderous roar.......then a prolonged and continual series of explosions. Looking up we saw a spectacular fireball and trailer in the otherwise clear sky. After what seemed an age the blazing, furious mass vanished over the distant dunes and in a final angry discharge detonated on impact.

Speculation was of course rife .......... meteor, spacecraft, rocket [we were not that far from the El Galab military zone] or God forbid [and as we had thought] a crashing aircraft. Local Nomads speculated, adding even more mystery to the event, but whatever it was we were unable during the following days and weeks to establish the event cause.............

Now from newspaper and media reports over the last few days I know....... The Martians Had Landed....... 

.........."It was reported that during the early hours of the morning July 13, 2011, near Foumzigit, southeast of Tata, nomads and military personnel were abruptly awakened by a loud explosion and witnessed a bright light [fireball] falling to earth.".............

Another report continues........."The chances of being hit by a meteorite are astronomically small, but if you were hit by one of the recent chunks of Mars, the chances are you wouldn't know a thing about it. The size of the rock fragments were big enough to kill someone instantly. The largest of the 6.5 kilogram's (15 pounds) of fragments weighed in at a kilo. At the very least you would have a nasty headache.

The scientists say this is only the fifth time experts have chemically confirmed fresh Martian rocks falling to Earth. The last time was in 1962. Scientists believe the most recent meteorite fell last July outside of the town of Foumzgit, saying there were sightings of an unidentified object falling from the sky at that time. A special committee of meteorite experts, which includes some NASA scientists, confirmed the test results today. Astronomers think the fragments were discarded by the Red Planet millions of years ago, after a large object crashed into the planet and sent fragments hurtling through the solar system. Occasionally, they believe, some of those rocks fall to Earth"..............

Another report ............ "A meteorite that fell to earth and landed in Morocco last summer, has been found to have rare chunks from the planet Mars. The event is the first of its kind since 1962 and will provide scientists with valuable samples from Mars that no space mission has ever been able to bring back. The rock was seen falling to Earth in a fireball last July but was not found on the ground until December, when collectors began speculating it had come from the red planet. Tests overseen by a panel of international experts have now confirmed their suspicion. This is only the fifth time in history that scientists have officially recognised a meteorite which people witnessed falling, as being Martian.

Even before the official test results, museums, universities and NASA scientists were offering dealers vast sums for samples, which are among the rarest items on the planet. Astronomers believe that millions of years ago something large collided with Mars, spraying rock into space where it began gliding through the solar system until a piece entered Earth's atmosphere. It fragmented as it descended and one large piece reached the ground where it broke up into smaller pieces weighing about 15lb while some individual lumps weigh more than 2lb. The prices value the rock at about ten times the worth of gold. One dealer, who acquired the rocks from the people who found them, said he charges between 7,200 pounds and 15,000 pounds per ounce and is almost out of stock".................

PS.............One of our own Motorhome Tour Groups, who have just returned from Morocco, report that in the back alleys of the Marrakech Grand Souk you are now able to buy "Genuine" fragments of "Martian Rock" for a few Euro's........where the supply is unlimited.......... :wink:

But if you are crossing the High Atlas via Tizzi n Tichka, on the way to Marrakech, the roadside dealers have tons of the stuff for bargain/negotiable Dirham's................. :lol:

.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The sale of "genuine" meteorites is only following the well established trade developed by the citizens of Berlin - you can buy "genuine" pieces of the Berlin Wall everywhere, all with a certificate of authenticity signed by the person making it at the moment......

It has been calculated that the weight of such souvenirs vastly outweighs the total combined weight of the entire wall......

and they are all genuinely marked with paint which MUST have come from the graffitti on the wall, it's nearly dry now........

I suspect that the same will happen anywhere that there is the potential for money to be made from such souvenirs - and NO-ONE is going to have it checked with a mass spectrometer to establish what it contains and where it came from, are they...........? :? 8O 

That's human endeavour for you - the Moroccans are only exploiting other's acquisitve desires.......

Dave :lol:


----------

